# need a new flick stick



## lucifer (Feb 21, 2008)

Help pick my new flick stick please.Went out on monday after seeing the hypno to stop smoking.And geared up a stealth prawn and headed out on the lake ,hooked up and the bastard rod I had snaped just above the fugule(travel rod I have for trout in tassie ,but a decent flick stick also)So whats the go these days on a decent rod for the kayak light strong and this time one peice(without me having to trugde through all the topicss.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

berkley drop shot...


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Good suggestions, also have a look at the Daiwa Procaster range.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i used to say shimano raider. Until the cork on the front grip sheared off the plastic.

at least I have no trouble replacing it.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Mate, if you want a rod for light plastics and small hardbodies go a Black Diamond clearcut 1-3kg. Bit more exxy, but they are aussie made, nice short rear grip, super light and super sensitive. Best rod ive ever owned and tuff as nails. You can only get them over the net, but there are regular specials advertised (you just have to search around) ps: i have no involvement with this company. Heres the link..

http://www.blackdiamondrods.com/home.php



fishnfreak said:


> i used to say shimano raider. Until the cork on the front grip sheared off the plastic.
> 
> at least I have no trouble replacing it.


same thing happened to me mate, thing snapped square in half and an eyelet fell out, all in the same session, no raiders for me again..


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Tica Crisp-x


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Just another one to chuck on your list, check out the new Pfluegers they have some very nice sticks at good prices.

Lee


----------



## DrJon (Jan 26, 2008)

Nitro Rods - might be a little more expensive but very good range and brilliant SP rods - heaps of grunt down low but still flexible in the tips.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I concurr with Dr John - i have three nitro's in my quiver...........


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

Get a custom rod well worth it i think, if your interested let me know as ive got the contct details for the guy hes been building rods for 12 years and if you want a pic of the 2 ive got ill post them up, hes located in melbourne.

cheers
Tim


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Not sure of what your price range would be but heres a list of my bream chasing sticks and how I rate them. 
I might have to duck if I step on some toe's 

Current model Strudwick SicStik Pro 6' 1-4kg. Got it cheep and got what I payed, very disappointed when compared to my old model SicStik as its feels dead and not very responsive as you don't get a good feel for the taps on the lure.

Penn Pinpoint Tournament 601SPX, 6', 2-4kg. For the money a good rod for around pylons and wharfs for pulling out stubborn bream.

Old model Strudwick SicStik 7', 1-3kg. My first bream rod and a hell of a rod for the money, very responsive and cast a mile.

Nitro UltraBream Finesse 6'6" T661B. Well worth the money as you get more rod than what you pay for. Lively and responsive and casts very well with all light lures. Have had the front grip shortened to 35mm in front of the reel seat as I like to fish with my finger on the blank to get a better feel.

Black Diamond rods. Don't own any but have been lucky to have had a day out with a couple of BD sponsored ABT fishers and had a play with there collection of rods. Great rods and maybe a little more sensitive than my Nitro with the advantage of being able to get several different versions in each of the BD line up.

G-Loomis Custom made IMX 7' S842-2. First tap on the lure that I got with this rod I actually thought it was a static electrical shock as it was that clean and sharp. All I can say is theres no more off the shelf rods for me if I can afford/justify them, but I am a nutter


----------



## lucifer (Feb 21, 2008)

THANKS GIVE ME A WEEK TO CHECK EM OUT AND ILL CHOOSE .This weekend forcast seems bad so will go to the web and store s and have a look.Thanks again guys .When I get it you cxan help again with the reel.


----------



## lucifer (Feb 21, 2008)

wholly shit black diamond are like hALF the cost of my kayak ,my god there expensive .......PASS Maybe when I win loto


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

For under 100 bucks Berkeley Dropshot - over 200 - 300 look at Nitros


----------



## lucifer (Feb 21, 2008)

http://www.sportsfish.com.au/pages/libr ... _rods.html

so what about the shmano fire blood rods?Any users


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

lucifer said:


> wholly shit black diamond are like hALF the cost of my kayak ,my god there expensive .......PASS Maybe when I win loto


lucifer, i got my clearcut for $229, have a squizz around their forum and ull find the specials. ;-) You get what you pay for mate.


----------



## lucifer (Feb 21, 2008)

ok bought the new stick this morning at ettalong bait and tackel,really helpful guy .And the old shop looks great ,he himself flicks for bream around the area ,and beleive he is aquainted with several other members in AkFF.
So I got the silstar flick stick 6'0 2-4 kg......$190
teamed it up with a Keira KE.30 Reel Pinnacle from SILSTAR.......$100+FREE LINE
Line Sure Catch Braid Live Fibre TX 4lb FREE
It feels nice and lite and ensured very responsive ,while at the shop ,and chatting to BreamBusster 13 and other last night could not resist and buy a few lures so got a few PX45F 's and Bevy pencil from Lucky craft Lures 
So its on clean the ouse up now and get ready for a nice afternoon /evening fish.
Thanks guys for all your help and input and hope I made a good choice.....everything together $345 bucks....


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

tryhard said:


> Penn pin point...........


+1 Its a great rod for casting.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll put my hand up for the nitro rods as well - best rods I've ever used, easily. 4 in my collection. You won't find too many unhappy customers among nitro owners.


----------

